# An Idea to Make Memorization Phase More Efficient



## adiwastu (Dec 28, 2014)

hello guys!

in this writing i want to share about my idea in memorization. the idea came up when i realized that my memorization time is _so long_ it could take 5 minutes eventhough i am using visual memo.

and just a couple of days ago i found that letter-pair memo is really potential (i am so late) and i am pretty sure that everybody can reach 20 - 26 seconds memorization (excluding opening the cube cover and finding our own orientation) with this method.

let's break down my estimated memo time above. as we know if we have a complete cycle in edges it will be 12 edges in total, and 8 corners. in my idea, it is possible to memorize one edge per second and one corner per second. it might seem crazy (well pro blindsolver i think don't need this) but in my thoughts, it is possible.

how? first, you may know about how Super Moderator Mr. Mike Hughey once posted here

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?11909-Thoughts-about-the-BH-method

and he is making correlation between F2L and BH method.

His idea is pretty cool, as i saw so many cubers are motivated with that. To be honest, me too. i am so motivated that i accidentally found that metronome should also works in memo phase 

the idea is: _to memorize the cycles, piece by piece in constant rate!_

so in example we set our metronome in one tap per second. and we push ourself, _to memorize every piece in every step._

so, the result for memorizing edges without recalling would be exactly twelve second, isn't it?
and the corners would be 8s.


i'm sorry if i am so theoretical. this idea came up today and honestly i did not tried it yet. maybe anyone? who thinks my idea makes sense? 

thanks for your time!


----------



## Username (Dec 28, 2014)

Basically this isn't a new method, but a different way to practice fast memoing


----------



## szalejot (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone applied this training method and got decent results?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 28, 2014)

I have never used metronome, BUT I have noticed that I always memi with kind of a "rhythm" niwadays it comes instinctively(is that a word?) but earlier I had to remind myself to memo in that constant pace to achieve faster memo times. 

So I kind of used this but metronome was inside my head only


----------



## adiwastu (Dec 30, 2014)

Username said:


> Basically this isn't a new method, but a different way to practice fast memoing



i know right, that's why i called this an idea 



szalejot said:


> Has anyone applied this training method and got decent results?



i have not tried this yet, but i'm planning to do 2x2 bld with this idea, as it only involves corners... and i want to know if i can get <10 sec memo



tseitsei said:


> I have never used metronome, BUT I have noticed that I always memi with kind of a "rhythm" niwadays it comes instinctively(is that a word?) but earlier I had to remind myself to memo in that constant pace to achieve faster memo times.
> 
> So I kind of used this but metronome was inside my head only



yeah, the goal is to able to get rid of the metronome and doing the memo like you've done.. by the way how long it takes for you to memorize?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 30, 2014)

Putting aside the misleading thread title, this is a fine way to practice. Most blindsolvers have a certain rhythm when memorizing. Getting faster at memo for me has always been about making that rhythm faster. Why stop at one piece per second? If you go to two pieces per second, you're pretty much world class.

Two things that are very important to consider:

1. Especially when people are starting out, memo speed depends much more on mechanics like letter recognition, letter pair creation etc. and much less on how fast they can absorb the information. I think that once you have those other mechanics down, the metronome method would be much more effective.

2. Memorization speed is very much tied to execution speed. Everyone at a given time has a limit to their execution speed determined by their ability to translate their memorization into algorithms, their ability to think ahead from one algorithm to the next in order to avoid pauses and their turning speed. You can test this limit by writing down a memo and then executing it while looking at the letters. Certain memorization speeds are not possible if your execution is too slow. That's why you never find someone who uses Old Pochmann and memorizes in under 10 seconds. All I'm saying is that at a certain point in your memo training, you will hit a wall that can only be passed by training execution.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

adiwastu said:


> yeah, the goal is to able to get rid of the metronome and doing the memo like you've done.. by the way how long it takes for you to memorize?



It takes me currently 10-15s to memo 3x3.

Also I agree with everything noah said above. Great post


----------



## adiwastu (Dec 30, 2014)

thank you for such positive feedback, Noah and tseitsei 

and yes i'm completely agree with you Noah. a fast memorization should be accompanied with fast execution, or it will be useless. i believe that this is what you mean? and about writing the memo items on paper and execute while looking it is a great idea and i will surely try that.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

adiwastu said:


> thank you for such positive feedback, Noah and tseitsei
> 
> and yes i'm completely agree with you Noah. a fast memorization should be accompanied with fast execution, or it will be useless. i believe that this is what you mean?



I'm not Noah but at least that's not how I understand it.

The way I understood it is something like: You CAN'T get fast at memorizing if your execution is too slow, since your execution will take more time (and mental effort) you need to keep the memo in mind longer. Someone who executes corners first and has an execution time for corners of 1min must keep corner memo in mind for 1min obviously. Now compare that to someone who executes corners first but does this in 10s. Now he only has to keep the memo in mind for 10s allowing for faster and not so "deep" memorizing of corners...


----------



## STOCKY7 (Dec 30, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> 2. Memorization speed is very much tied to execution speed. Everyone at a given time has a limit to their execution speed determined by their ability to translate their memorization into algorithms, their ability to think ahead from one algorithm to the next in order to avoid pauses and their turning speed. You can test this limit by writing down a memo and then executing it while looking at the letters. Certain memorization speeds are not possible if your execution is too slow. That's why you never find someone who uses Old Pochmann and memorizes in under 10 seconds. All I'm saying is that at a certain point in your memo training, you will hit a wall that can only be passed by training execution.



I only learned about this correlation between memo and execution time last week. It's my execution that lets me down for sure. So how then would someone train execution?


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 30, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> I only learned about this correlation between memo and execution time last week. It's my execution that lets me down for sure. So how then would someone train execution?



How I would do it is just memoing so slowly and safely that I will surely have no recall issues and then only time my execution phase...

Or, as said in Noah's post, you could write down your memo and execute while reading the memo from the paper. That way the limiting factor will be only how quickly you translate your memo to algorithms (and if you are good enough TPS is also a limiting factor of course but that won't be a problem unless you are world class already...)


----------



## adiwastu (Dec 30, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> I'm not Noah but at least that's not how I understand it.
> 
> The way I understood it is something like: You CAN'T get fast at memorizing if your execution is too slow, since your execution will take more time (and mental effort) you need to keep the memo in mind longer. Someone who executes corners first and has an execution time for corners of 1min must keep corner memo in mind for 1min obviously. Now compare that to someone who executes corners first but does this in 10s. Now he only has to keep the memo in mind for 10s allowing for faster and not so "deep" memorizing of corners...



i think i got this. to execute as fast as possible before the information vanished from your mind? i'm sorrybut i'm really bad at expressing conclusion, but at least, i understood. thanks for correcting me


----------



## CuberM (Dec 31, 2014)

I found a way that works for me to memorize. Basically, I'm at a point were I still review, I average about 1:10-1:20, and take about 35-40 seconds to memorize, however, my timers for memo have dropped using this. I use a rate, sort of like this, but not as even (I would say about 2 pieces per second) and split it up into phrases. I have the first 4, the second 4, the third 4 (if it's a really crappy solve the forth 4 and the last 2), so I split it up into phrases of four and the extras go onto the end. After I am done retrieving the letters, I spend about 2-3 seconds actually processing the letters, and creating something that is easier to recall. Then I review at the end (I hate reviewing, I'm trying to get rid of it).


----------

